# Looking to buy single speed road bike



## bergjm (Dec 8, 2004)

All,

In the near future I would like to buy a single speed road bike, preferably steel frame. I am looking for road geometry (not track), and 2 water bottle brazeons are a must, and I would like to stay at $1,000 or less. I want to be able to do rides of 60 miles or more and be comfortable.

So far in my research, the only one that comes up is Wabi - I have been eyeing up the Special with the added freewheel. I have checked out other manufactures, but I have only found cro-moly or track frames.

Does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Fairdale*. A new division of Odyssey/Sunday. Check out the Parser Express - it has everything you're looking for.

Parser Express | Fairdale


Here's my new Parser Black that I built up retro-style:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice build.

This Pinarello goes for $1,000. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/fixed-single-speed/pinarello-catena-284108.html


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Masi, Raleigh


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

bergjm said:


> . . . preferably steel frame. . . but I have only found cro-moly or track frames.


CroMo is a type of steel. When you see "4130" or any variation of "CroMoly" the material in question is good quality steel. What you want to stay away from "Hi-Ten", also known as "high-tensile-strength" steel. Despite the name, Hi-Ten is actually a rather low strength alloy (in the bike world) and has a poor strength to weight ratio. As such Hi-Ten frames will be heavier than CroMo frames. A lot of companies have patented names for their steels, but most of them are basically CroMo (example: Fuji's Ellios 2). For your price range you probably won't be coming across brand name tubing (Columbus, Deddacciai, True Temper, et cetera). Knowing this might broaden your options a bit.


----------



## liljr (Jun 1, 2011)

jtompilot said:


> Masi, Raleigh


I would suggest the Raleigh Furley. It comes as a SS, but it is a cog spaced out on a freehub body, so you could throw a cassette and RD if the notion struck you. I have test ridden one and it felt very comfortable for the 20 minutes I was on it. It also has a lot of clearance around the tires as well. It has a couple mounts for bottle cages, as well as fender and rack mounts F/R. All in all, I'd say a good bike for about $720.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

liljr said:


> I would suggest the Raleigh Furley. It comes as a SS, but it is a cog spaced out on a freehub body, so you could throw a cassette and RD if the notion struck you. I have test ridden one and it felt very comfortable for the 20 minutes I was on it. It also has a lot of clearance around the tires as well. It has a couple mounts for bottle cages, as well as fender and rack mounts F/R. All in all, I'd say a good bike for about $720.


Retail is closer to $820, IIRC, but the Furley is a very cool bike. Comes stock with disc brakes, which may or may not be up everyone's alley, but this is a versatile enough bike that you can use it for for 'cross, commuting, or road riding -- singlespeed, geared, drop bar, flat bar, whatever -- a real Swiss Army knife. My one and only complaint is that it seemed kind of heavy when I test rode it, but if (God forbid) you could only have one bike, this is like having three.


----------



## liljr (Jun 1, 2011)

BianchiJoe said:


> Retail is closer to $820, IIRC, but the Furley is a very cool bike. Comes stock with disc brakes, which may or may not be up everyone's alley, but this is a versatile enough bike that you can use it for for 'cross, commuting, or road riding -- singlespeed, geared, drop bar, flat bar, whatever -- a real Swiss Army knife. My one and only complaint is that it seemed kind of heavy when I test rode it, but if (God forbid) you could only have one bike, this is like having three.


One of my local shops had it for $720, but still $820 isn't a bad price. As you said, it really is like having 3 bikes.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I vote for WABI. Very nice bikes and nice folks and great service!
My son has Wabi Lightening and it is well built and the bearings are very smooth.
Also only weighs 17.6 lbs with 2 brakes.
john


----------



## stumonky (Sep 29, 2007)

Redline made a commuter single-speed called "925." I had one and used it for commuting and road rides. I ended up donating it to a friend and had a custom steel frame built by Waltworks (also a road single-speed). There are a lot out there in your price range that are not track. Check out Soma and Surly also.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Another vote for Wabi. My savings funds are building for one...


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

The Wabi is very nice. Good selection of frames and parts.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Anothe vote for Wabi. good value and Richard is great to work with and outstanding C.S.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Have to be new? If not, look for an older (Reynolds 631) Jamis Sputnik. 

*Fantastic* road oriented track ended affordable frame. Countless centuries on mine, and no, not for sale.


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm thinking about getting a new road bike and deciding between a cromoly steel frame motobecane for about 350 vs a merecier kilo tt track bike for about the same price both from bikes direct. I am wondering if you guys know of any other solid commuting options for under $400. I've enjoyed riding my vintage ross steel road bike and and a torker single speed in the past.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

On sale:

2011 Jamis Sputnik

2010 Jamis Sputnik


----------



## bergjm (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions all. I think I will save for a Wabi.


----------



## Ludicrous speed (Aug 6, 2012)

Have a Pake Rumrunner track bike and do 50+ mile rides quite a bit,very comfortable and tons of fun. Got it for $500 complete.


----------



## pinkrobe (Nov 26, 2008)

Another vote for Wabi. Sadly, the Lightning is no longer being made, but the steel offerings are great as well. I'm looking at getting a custom frame built by Genie with similar geometry. To put it in perspective, my Cervelo Soloist Carbon has not seen the road in over two years, which happens to coincide roughly with the delivery date of my Wabi Lightning.


----------



## Babel Coglioni (Sep 3, 2012)

On-One Macinato? 4130 chromoly steel, 2 braze-ons.

I'd recommend a Specialized Langster (I own a 2007 model), but Specialized seem to have made the Langster more track-specific these days.

The US-based site:

shop.titusti.com/On-One-Macinato-PDX-Build-p/cboomc.htm

shows a Macinato "PDX" build without brakes:

List Price: $1,150.00
Our Price: $699.99
Sale Price: $499.99
Savings: $650.01

but the UK site:

w w w .on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOMAC/on_one_macinato_special_edition

(due to my low post count, I'm not yet allowed to post links: remove the spaces from "w w w .")

shows the Macinato with brakes.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> For your price range you probably won't be coming across brand name tubing (Columbus, Deddacciai, True Temper, et cetera).


Two of the three Wabi models come with a Reynolds 725 frame, one with a Columbus Spirit frame. Good selling point, if you ask me.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. Keep seeing frames that almost, but not quite meet what I'm looking for.

Have you considered building up a wheelset based on the White Industries eccentric hub? It would open up more possibilities for framesets that have true road geometry w/ 2 bottle cage mounts, etc. My only beef with that option is the proprietary cog. I'd be all over it if they at least still gave the option to use a traditional threaded fixed cog. YMMV.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

wim said:


> Two of the three Wabi models come with a Reynolds 725 frame, one with a Columbus Spirit frame. Good selling point, if you ask me.


I'm very surprised to learn this. That is really impressive! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

I did 100miles at the Hotter N Hell 100 summer before last on my Wabi, very comfortable. Love riding it, just need more time...


----------



## Ralphm6 (Dec 27, 2011)

*1+ Wabi*

Go for the Wabi. I have the Lightning SE and I am blown away with the ride. Awesome bike.


----------



## Todd_Pearce (Oct 15, 2012)

*Ss*

I also was looking to get new SS after doing my research I found that it would be better for me to build my own. I got a Nashbar house brand Road Frame and Carbon fork. Slowly started getting parts THAT I WANTED on it. I spent more than you are looking to spend but You could easily build it for $1,000.00 or less if you do your research correctly. Good Luck!!!


----------



## newyorkbikes (Sep 10, 2011)

Have a look at SPCARBON Bicycles in Brooklyn. Their facebook page is facebook.com/spcarbon They do carbon fiber and aluminum single speeds for around a $1000.


----------

